# Cómo funciona el mouse ?



## carlos1242455 (Feb 20, 2007)

Necesito saber como funciona un mouse, es decir por donde envía la información y que tiene 6 cablecitos del mouse a la computadora pero necesito saber que significa cada cable o que información lleva cada uno. gracias :evil:


----------



## xhackdavidx (Feb 21, 2007)

PINES:

1 +DATA -- Bus de datos 
2 Reservado -- Reservado* 
3 GND -- Tierra 
4 Vcc -- +5V DC a 100mA 
5 +CLK -- Reloj 
6 Reservado -- Reservado** 

*En algunos portátiles data del ratón en el cable adaptador.

 **En algunos portátiles clock del ratón en el cable adaptador.

Si quieres saber los del teclado mira por Aqui


----------



## Aristides (Feb 21, 2007)

Si lo que interesa es saber cómo se conecta a un microcontrolador:

http://www.parallax.com/dl/docs/prod/prop/PropDemoDschem.pdf


----------



## carlos1242455 (Feb 23, 2007)

ok mira en clase me pidieron que con 2 displays marcara la posicion en el eje x y en el eje y, asi que neceesito sAber como envia los datos para poderlos expresar en forma numerica. gracias


----------

